# ZR Team : Formula RX quietscht und rubbelt



## Biking_Steini (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

habe bei meinem ZR Team Midseason ein kleines Problem. Die hintere Bremse (Formula RX) quietscht beim Anbremsen und fängt nach ca. 1 sec. so komisch an zu rubbeln. Die Bremskraft ist aber völlig OK. Sind halt nur die Geräusche die mich nerven. Kennt jemand von euch auch das Problem und gibt es eine Lösung???

Grüße ....
Steini


----------



## Fokker62 (17. Februar 2011)

hallo,
das quietschen ist doch gut, da sparst du dir die Klingel!!!
Meine RX am Race 7.0 rubbelt und quietscht auch.
Aber sie bremst top.
Hab aber mehr Probleme mit der SID, sie taucht zu tief ein.

Gruß Fokker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (17. Februar 2011)

Hier gibt es einige Seiten zum Thema: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442544

Gruß
Benny


----------



## freiraum (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hab das auch, sehr unangenehm das Ganze!


----------



## Jackie78 (18. Februar 2011)

Ups, gerade das ZR 7.0 Midseason bestellt, und dann lese ich sowas  Ist das ein Serienproblem, oder betrifft das nur wenige Bikes?


----------



## freiraum (18. Februar 2011)

Das betrifft 98% aller Formula RX Bremsen. Sind zum Käsehobeln besser zu gebrauchen, die Dinger.


----------



## Markdierk (19. Februar 2011)

kann ich nur bestätigen. hab das 09'er zr team und die bremse geht mir seither immer wieder auf den keks. ich muss dauernd etwas machen. 

schleifen .. quietschen ... luft im system usw ...


----------



## Oshiki (19. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auf  XT Bremsscheiben gewechselt. Seitdem ist es besser geworden.


----------



## Biking_Steini (19. Februar 2011)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ich habe auf  XT Bremsscheiben gewechselt. Seitdem ist es besser geworden.



Habe am Freitag ne halbe Stunde mit einem sehr kompetenten Mitarbeiter von Radon telefoniert. Der sagt auch, es liegt definitiv an den Scheiben. Ist ein bekanntes Problem der Formula. Ein wenig besser wirds mit anderen Belägen (SwissStop), Beläge leicht anfassen und mit Kupferpaste einsetzen. Bei grobstolligen Reifen tritt das Problem auch noch verstärkt auf, da sich die Scheiben aufschwingen. Das beste Mittel ist leider aber, andere Scheiben aufzubauen. Ein Trost ist aber, Bremsleistung und Dosierbarkeit der Formula sind Top.

Steini


----------



## BikeBenni (19. Februar 2011)

Und was hat man dir angeboten, wenn ich mal fragen darf?
Bekommst du jetzt andere Scheiben und die SwissStop?


----------



## svenji94 (19. Februar 2011)

Biking_Steini schrieb:


> . Kennt jemand von euch auch das Problem und gibt es eine Lösung???
> 
> Grüße ....
> Steini


 
Bring das Rad zum Händler zurück. Das Problem muss er lösen, nicht du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeBenni (19. Februar 2011)

... bei Radon heisst das dann "Einschicken".
Also was sagt Radon dazu?


----------



## donprogrammo (19. Februar 2011)

Ich bezweifle, dass der HÃ¤ndler da was machen muÃ. Dass ist ja nu ein bekanntes Problem dieser Bremse, dass in keiner weise die Funktion stÃ¶rt.
Bei einer Testfahrt bemerkt man das sofort, und wenn man sich im Internet informiert auch, also auch kein verstecker Mangel ...

Was ich mir aber schon wÃ¼nschen wÃ¼rde ist, dass Radon die Bauteile nichtmehr nur nach dem Preis auswÃ¤hlt, sondern auf dauer nur noch gute und durch Radonmitarbeiter getestete hochwertige Teile einsetzen wÃ¼rde, auch wenn die dann 5â¬ teurer sind als die billigsten erhÃ¤hltlichen teile


----------



## rafi911 (19. Februar 2011)

Hi,

passen die RT 75 XT Bremsscheiben vorne und hinten ohne mechanische Berabeitung in die Formula RX?

Sind damit die Geräusche und Probleme alle weg?

Ich frage deshalb weil ich mir das ZR Team Midseason 2011 mit der Formula RX zulegen möchte und das quitschen nervlich nicht vertrage 

Danke!

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## donprogrammo (20. Februar 2011)

Ja, die passen, nein, ganz weg vermutlich nicht, aber mit zusätzlich anderen Bremsbelägen sollte es in den Griff zu kriegen sein


----------



## rafi911 (20. Februar 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Ja, die passen, nein, ganz weg vermutlich nicht, aber mit zusätzlich anderen Bremsbelägen sollte es in den Griff zu kriegen sein



Was meint Ihr, würde Radon bei Neukauf schon die XT Scheiben montieren?

Rainer


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Februar 2011)

rafi911 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, würde Radon bei Neukauf schon die XT Scheiben montieren?
> 
> Rainer


Grds. möchten wir von Herstellerseite davon abraten, Bremsscheiben und Bremsen verschiedener Hersteller zu mischen. Sämtliche Garantieansprüche der Bremsenhersteller verfallen damit. Zum Thema Geräuschentwicklung bei Scheibenbremsen ist wahrlich schon viel gesagt. Als Nutzer dieses Bremsensystems muß man bauartbedingt damit rechnen. Die Ursachen sind ebenso mannigfaltig und von Rad zu Rad individuell, wie die Mittel es zu beseitigen. 
Grds. gilt aber, je leichter (und damit auch eher teurer) die Bremse ist, desto mehr neigt sie zur Geräuschentwicklung. Die Bremsleistung und Dosierbarkeit, also die Sicherheit ist davon aber grds. nicht berührt. Deshalb wird Geräuschentwicklung bei Scheibenbremsen bei nahezu allen Herstellern nicht als Reklamationsgrund anerkannt.
Wen es sehr stört kommt um eine individuelle Lösung nicht herum. Dabei sollte man einfach mit den Kostengünstigsten anfangen. Bremsattel neu ausrichten, Kupferpaste etc. etc.
Ein probates und nicht teures Mittel ist auch die Bremsbeläge zu tauschen. Eine Garantie gibt es aber nie, daß damit ein für alle mal Quietschen u.ä. der Vergangenheit angehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzlguru (22. Februar 2011)

Da muß ich RADON recht geben. Jeder Eingriff und eine Bauartveränderung betrifft die Garantieleistung.
Andererseits ist die Formula RX ein latentes Problem mit dem wir noch viel "Freude" haben werden. Diese Bremse hat eine sehr gute Performance, was nicht zuletzt auf die äußerst geringen Toleranzen zurückzuführen ist. Und genau da beginnt die Anfälligkeit für Störungen jeglicher Art.
Zur Fehlerbeseitigung die Überprüfung folgender Faktoren:

Speichenspannung
Spannung des Schnellspanners
Verschmutzungen an den Kolben oder den Belägen
Fett- oder Ölspuren an den Scheiben (Kette zu stark geschmiert ??? nicht lachen....kommt alles vor)
Zustand der Bremsbeläge (evtl. falsch eingefahren?)
Drehmomente an allen Befestigungsschrauben der Bremse und Scheibe 
exakt gefräste Bremssattelaufnahme
exakte Einstellung des Bremssattels
Alter des Mediums, sprich dem DOT4 (es sollte nicht älter als ein Jahr sein, incl. Lagerzeit vor dem Einbau)

dann bleibt noch die Rahmenkonstruktion und sogar im Extremfall die Verlegung der Bremsleitungen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Februar 2011)

Dazu muÃ ich mal was los werden. 
Jeden Tag liest man in den Foren Ã¼ber Probleme wie z.B. mit der Hayes Stroker Ryde oder der hier genannten RX. 
Entweder quietschen sie, verlieren Ãl, haben keinen Druckpunkt usw.
Vielleicht sind die Besitzer der Bikes auch an manchen Problemen schuld aber ganz auf den Kunden kann und darf man das nicht abwÃ¤lzen. Anscheinend werden die Bremsen fÃ¼r einen Appel und ein Ei eingekauft so das sie Jahr fÃ¼r jahr wieder an Bikes zu finden sind. Ganz ehrlich, das ist doch schei55e. Wenn meine Firma in der ich arbeite immerwieder denn gleichen MÃ¼ll verkaufen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¼rde ich morgen nicht aufstehen mÃ¼ssen
Ich selber hab die RX und hab Bremssattel ausgerichtet, Kupferpaste drauf geschmiert und andere BelÃ¤ge probiert, das ergebniss war ernÃ¼chternd, nÃ¤mlich gleich Null. 
Wenn ihr mal in den Foren genau rechachieren wÃ¼rdet wÃ¼Ãtet ihr das es an der Ã¼beroptimierten Scheibe liegt die wenn man mit dem Daumen dran schnippt wie eine Stimmgabel funktioniert. 
Was bleibt den Kunden also Ã¼brig, eure VorschlÃ¤ge immer und immer wieder abzuarbeiten um irgendwann frustriert festzustellen das man sich MÃ¼ll gekauft hat. Dann hat man die MÃ¶glichkeit eine andere Scheibe zu probieren die wie bei mir funktioniert hat oder man kauft sich eine neue Bremse obwohl man vielleicht schon fÃ¼r das Bike ein Preis jenseits der 1000â¬ Grenze bezahlt hat.

Reagiert auf die Kunden und zwingt die Hersteller endlich dazu ihre Komponenten genau zu prÃ¼fen und gegebenfalls nach zu bessern.

Mein Aufruf war zwar sinnlos weil der Einkaufspreis entscheidet ist aber die Zeit hab ich mir trotzdem genommen.


----------



## Vincenzo (22. Februar 2011)

100 Punkte für Trialbiker! Sehe das genauso! Wenn man sich ein Bike jenseits der 1000 Euro kauft, dann MUSS die Bremsanlage sehr gut funktionieren. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, müssen sowohl Hersteller und Händler auf den Kunden zu gehen.


----------



## grothauu (3. März 2011)

Bei uns in der Familie fahren 4 unterschiedliche Bremsen: Juicy 5 (4 Jahre alt), Magura Julie (4 Jahre alt), Magura Louise (2 Jahre alt) und eine Formula RX (1 Jahr alt). 

Probleme mit Quietschen gibt es nur bei der RX am ZR Team meiner Tochter. Es ist einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion, da nutzen Bremspower und 5g Gewichtswersparnis wenig. Verbaut einfach ein anderes Modell.
Uli


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

Mit mit fahren fast jedes Wochenende mit einer Shimano SLX und eine Avid Elixir CR. 

Beide Bremsen sind echt top. 
... mein Käsehobel RX nervt.


----------



## 4Helden (10. März 2011)

Also bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Probs mit meiner RX.
Habe das Bike ja auch erst 1 Woche.
Ich höre nur ein Leises Angenehmes Surren beim Betätigen der Vorderbremse.


----------



## Bench (10. März 2011)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was du im Herbst hier schreibst


----------



## 4Helden (11. März 2011)

Also Verzögern tut dat dingen wie sau.Und das bei 110kg Lebendgewicht.


----------



## Jackie78 (13. März 2011)

So, heute konnte ich zum ersten Mal mein ZR Team 7.0 ausprobieren, und bisher dachte ich ja, dass die Beschwerden "Jammern auf hohem Niveau" seien. Nachdem sich aber meine Bremse so anhört:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz7bAoZY5Mo"]YouTube        - DSCF4733[/nomedia]

bin ich der Überzeugung: sorry Radon, aber geht es noch? Das ist so auf keinen Fall akzeptabel, bitte sagt mir, dass das nicht das normale Quietschen ist, sondern dass hier bei mir einfach etwas defekt ist, das sich leicht korrigieren lässt. Das Quietschen kann man fast wegbekommen, wenn man den Bremshebel soweit andrückt, dass die Beläge gerade so auf der Scheibe aufsitzen, auch das ist im Video zu sehen, aber noch keine Bremswirkung erzielt wird, aber das ist ja kein Dauerzustand.

Was tun? Bin sehr enttäuscht


----------



## grothauu (13. März 2011)

Krass. Aber das Rad ist neu. Ordentlich einbremsen und evtl. die Justage prüfen.
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (13. März 2011)

Für mich klingt das so, als ob die Bremsbeläge nicht sauber Parallel laufen, da solltest du wirklich probieren die Bremse sauber auszurichten und dann richtig einzubremsen.


----------



## Jackie78 (15. März 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das so, als ob die Bremsbeläge nicht sauber Parallel laufen, da solltest du wirklich probieren die Bremse sauber auszurichten und dann richtig einzubremsen.



Kannst du mal beschreiben, wie ich die Bremse korrekt ausrichte? Welches Werkzeug brauche ich, wie vorgehen?


----------



## donprogrammo (15. März 2011)

du brauchst ein 5mm Inbusschlüssel
du lösst die beiden Schrauben, die die Bremszange befestigen ein wenig, die Bremse soll sich mit kraft bewegen lassen, aber nicht rumwackeln.
Dann drücklst du ein paar Mal den Bremshebel, damit sie die Bremse mittig einstellt.
Das wichtigste ist, dass du jetzt an der Bremsscheibe vorbei guckst und die Zange mit der Hand so ausrichtest, dass zwichen Bremsklötze und Bremsscheibe überall gleich viel Luft ist.
Dann die beiden Schrauben wieder festdrehen, und freude haben.


----------



## 4Helden (15. März 2011)

Kannst aber auch dir Bremse festhalten und dann festziehen.So bist du auf der Sicheren Seite.


----------



## Biking_Steini (17. März 2011)

Endlich Problem gelöst! 

Habe wohl ein Montagsrad erwischt. Nach Überprüfung der *Verschraubungen* habe ich festgestellt, daß die hintere Bremse gar nicht ordentlich befestigt war. Sämtliche Schrauben waren nur handfest angezogen. * Hallo, aufwachen Herr Schrauber*.  Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein, ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil nicht sachgemäß zu montieren. Habe mich auch schon direkt an Radon gewandt. Nach den erneuten Ausrichten der Bremse und anziehen der Schrauben mit *Drehmomentschlüssel* sind die Stopper nun recht friedlich. Habe sie auch nach Vorschlag von Radon "eingefahren" und erfreu mich nun an der unglaublichen Bremsleistung.

Bis dahin ...
Steini

Mountainbiken ist, wenn man mit den wesentlichen Körperteilen ins Ziel kommt
und die Fahrradteile mitbringt, die zu teuer sind, um sie im Wald liegen zu lassen.


----------



## Markdierk (17. März 2011)

Ich muss den meisten hier zustimmen und bin sehr entäuscht, dass man an der RX so viel machen muss. In weniger als 2 Jahren mit einer RX habe ich etliche male versucht, die Bremse schleif- und geräuschfrei zu bekommen.

Kann die Performance noch so toll sein, das muss nicht sein, es geht ja auch anderst.

Ich finde die Bremse sollte nicht so massig verbaut werden.


----------



## freiraum (17. März 2011)

... wenn die Leistung wenigstens stimmen würde, das ist aber definitiv nicht der Fall! Da gibt es wesentlich bessere!


----------



## OrdenKubus (9. April 2011)

Ich kann die beschrieben Probleme nur bestätigen!

Meine Formula RX ist grad mal ein paar Touren aktiv gewesen und macht Geräusche, die einem die Nackenhaare hoch stehen lassen. :-(

Schade, die Bremsen waren mit ein Kaufgrund für mein Bike.

Da bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als alle Tips auszuprobieren...

Positiv sei zu sagen, die Teile bremsen wie Stier!^^


----------



## Markdierk (9. April 2011)

wie kann man wegen einer RX ein bike kaufen? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrdenKubus (9. April 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> wie kann man wegen einer RX ein bike kaufen? ^^


 
na ja das bike stand schon fest, gab aber mehrere modelle aus der serie und die RX wurde mir ahnungslosen halt angepriesen...

dafür das quietschen eben wegbekommen...

meine 5 minuten lösung:
ne dose bremsenreiniger aus dem autoteilebedarf geholt und grosszügig draufgesprüht, geräusche sind nahezu weg...
wenn es jetzt noch ein paar touren hält kann ich gut damit leben.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. April 2011)

Viel Glück!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bench (9. April 2011)

besorg dir andere scheiben, Shimano XT mit dem Aluspider sind nicht allzuteuer und gut.

hab irgendwo gelesen, die scheiben sind so dünn und spröde, dass man sie nur antippen braucht und man könnte seine Gitarre danach stimmen


----------



## Robby2107 (9. April 2011)

Hab auch schon mit Radon telefoniert wegen dem Rubbeln der vorderen Bremsscheibe. Das geht durch´s ganze Rad und macht definitiv keinen guten Eindruck!!!
Laut dem Radonmitarbeiter ist das ein "völlig neues Phänomen" und dort überhaupt nicht bekannt. Da Frag ich mich doch ob die bei Radon hin und wieder mal die Rolläden hoch machen und nen Fuß aus der Wunschwelt machen?!

Ich mein, das Problem ist wirklich bekannt und die Abhilfe mit der XT-Scheibe echt kein Ding. Sehe nicht ein warum ich jetzt an meinem 2 Wochen alten, oder besser neuen, Rad auf eigene Kosten Probleme lösen muß.

Traurig, aber Alltag. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. April 2011)

Ganz ganz trauriger Haufen die von Radon.
Vorallem hat sich zu diesem Thema ein Radonmitarbeiter schon geäußert (wenn auch extrem inkompetent) und dann sagt einer das am Telefon. 
Ich bin so froh mich doch gegen ein Radon entschieden zu haben, nicht das die Bikes schlecht sind aber man sollte doch drauf achten wen man sein hart ersparrtes/erarbeitetes Geld gibt


----------



## Bench (9. April 2011)

naja, dass Formula so eine schlechte Neuentwicklung macht und sie günstig für OEM anbietet, ist ja nicht wirklich Radons Problem. Von Haus aus andere Bremsscheiben verbauen dürfen sie garnicht, oder baut euer VW-Händler in euren Audi A4 auch BMW-Bremsscheiben?
Davon würde die Garantie auf die Bremse flöten gehen.

Außerdem sollte jeder, der sich ein Versenderbike kauft, schon ein wenig ahnung haben. Bremsscheibe selber tauschen ist ja kein Hexenwerk, und die paar Euro für neue Scheiben spart man ja eh gegenüber einem schlechter ausgestatten Ghost, Cube oder was sonst noch so rumfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. April 2011)

Das weis ich ja. Was ich halt so Kacke finde ist, das die einen Kunden dumm sterben lassen oder mit Ideen kommen die garantiert schon ausprobiert wurden.

Ich hab auch die RX und ich bin froh wenns nächste Woche klappt das mein Händler die XT verbaut.


----------



## Robby2107 (10. April 2011)

Mich nervt halt immer (kenn ich aber auch nicht nur von Radon), daß diese Leute das Problem "noch nie gehört" haben vorher. 
Ich bin ein lösungsorientierter Mensch und ich versteh nicht wie man offensichtlichen und vorallem bekannten Problemen heutzutag so ignorant entgegentreten kann. 
Ist nen allgemeines Problem, also nicht nur direkt auf Radon bezogen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. April 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> ... ich versteh nicht wie man offensichtlichen und vorallem bekannten Problemen heutzutag so ignorant entgegentreten kann...



Warum? Weil Aftersales-Service für den Anbieter nur Geld kostet!
Erlebt man bei fast jedem discounter wo scharf kalkuliert wird.

Im Übrigen fahre ich ein Canyon Nerve mit Oro welches unter ähnlichen Problemen am Anfang litt. Erst mit anderen Scheiben (Tektro Auriga Pro/XT+Swisstop oder A2Z) wurde sie perfekt. Die Kommunikation war dort auch nicht viel anders. Fahr die Bremse aber nun seit 5 Jahren und bin recht begeistert...eine echte Sorglosbremse. Dir RX wird nicht viel anders sein, weil fast identisch konstruiert.


----------



## Robby2107 (10. April 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Warum? Weil Aftersales-Service für den Anbieter nur Geld kostet!
> Erlebt man bei fast jedem discounter wo scharf kalkuliert wird.




Das halte ich aber für den komplett falschen Ansatz!!! (bin selber Meister und Betriebswirt).

Radon hat zum Bespiel einen nicht zu verachtenden Teileverkauf. Wenn ich mir also ein Rad dort kaufe  und mit dem Service zufrieden bin (wie immer der auch ausschauen mag) werde ich dort auch meine Teile und Zubehör kaufen. Mal abgesehen daß ich die Marke dann ruhigen Gewissens weiterempfehlen kann und mir selber vielleicht auch wieder ein Rad dort holen würde. 

Wenn ich mir also meine guten Produkte durch miesen Service wieder schlecht mache hat das wirtschaftlich extreme Nachteile. Die Mischung sollte stimmen. Gute Produkter (Räder und Zubehör) und guter Service (Beratung und Reklamationsabwicklung). Es gibt sehr viele potenzielle Kunden die sich nur aufgrund des schlechten Service gegen Versenderbikes entscheiden!!!!

Das ich, wenn ich beim Versender kaufe, gewissen Dinge selber schrauben muß ist klar und völlig ok. Aber wenn das Produkt einen Mangel aufweißt sollte der Verkäufer (ob Händler oder Versender) nachbessern. 

grüße
Robby


PS.: Bin trotz allem mit meinem Skeen als solches top zufrieden (bis auf die Bremse).


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. April 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Das halte ich aber für den komplett falschen Ansatz!!! (bin selber Meister und Betriebswirt).
> 
> Radon hat zum Bespiel einen nicht zu verachtenden Teileverkauf. Wenn ich mir also ein Rad dort kaufe  und mit dem Service zufrieden bin (wie immer der auch ausschauen mag) werde ich dort auch meine Teile und Zubehör kaufen. Mal abgesehen daß ich die Marke dann ruhigen Gewissens weiterempfehlen kann und mir selber vielleicht auch wieder ein Rad dort holen würde.
> 
> ...



Wir verstehen uns falsch. Vielleicht habe ich mich etwas zynisch ausgedrückt.
Natürlich ist das der falsche Ansatz!! Ich sag doch nur, wie ich es beim Kauf eines Radon- und Canyonbikes erlebt habe und daß ich mittlerweile eher zum Händler um die Ecke raten würde, wenn man einen Serviceanspruch im Nachhinein stellen oder eine vernünftige Kommunikation erwarten will (ohne wochenlanges Warten). Irgendwo muss halt der Preis herkommen. Ich arbeite selber im Service. Das ist alles im Preis mit einkalkuliert und wenn da kaum marge ist, gibt es auch kaum Service. So einfach ist das.

Was den Teileverkauf angeht habe ich i.ü. nur positive Erfahrungen mit bike-discount gemacht.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Bench (10. April 2011)

Radon fragt bei den Bremsenherstellern fÃ¼r 2011 nach, welche Preise sie fÃ¼r verschiedene Modelle fÃ¼r die benÃ¶tigte StÃ¼ckzahl kriegen, natÃ¼rlich Bulk-Verpackt als OEM-Ware.
Wenn Fomula die RX fÃ¼r 50â¬ im Satz anbietet und alle anderen teurer sind, bestellt Radon eben mal 5000 Stck.
Die kÃ¶nnen sie nicht einfach im Teilemarkt verkaufen weil die ja OEM sind und Bulk-verpackt.
Ebensowenig kÃ¶nnen sie einfach andere Bremsen aus dem Teilemarkt hinschrauben, denn dann mÃ¼ssten sie jedes Bike um min. 100â¬ teurer machen.

Ich sehe eher Fomula als den ÃbeltÃ¤ter. Es gibt doch wahrlich genug Bike-Discbrake Hersteller, da kann es doch nicht sein dass man eine zu dÃ¼nne, zu sprÃ¶de oder kA Scheibe produziert und das in internen Tests nicht bemerkt.

(alle Preise und StÃ¼ckzahlen sind beispielhaft)


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. April 2011)

> Ich sehe eher Fomula als den Übeltäter. Es gibt doch wahrlich genug  Bike-Discbrake Hersteller, da kann es doch nicht sein dass man eine zu  dünne, zu spröde oder kA Scheibe produziert und das in internen Tests  nicht bemerkt.


Und da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Ich stellte meinem Händler auch die Frage und der erzählte mir das Hersteller wie Formula ihre Bremsen testen, das aber nur an Prüfgeräten und nicht an Rahmen wo sich die Resonanzen erst auswirken.
Bei manchen Herstellern von Rahmen wurden einfach Kabelbinder um Sattelrohr oder Hinterbaustrebe gebunden und schon waren die Vibrationen vorbei weil die Resonanz gebrochen wurde.
Aber welcher Kunde gibt sich mit sowas zufrieden. Ich würde meinem Rahmen nicht mehr vertrauen


----------



## Bench (10. April 2011)

dass es am Rahmen liegt, wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln, wenn das Quitschen nach dem Tausch auf andere Scheiben behoben ist


----------



## Tigermoeter (12. April 2011)

Hab mein Team 7.0 nun ca. 100Km gefahren. Meine RX quietschen nicht und Bremsen gut. Nur muss ich immer wieder die Vorderbremse neu ausrichten, wenn ich das Vorderrad zwecks Transport ausgebaut hatte. Ist das normal?


----------



## Bench (12. April 2011)

eigentlich nicht, solange du nicht das Lagerspiel der Nabe verstellst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stepenv (15. April 2011)

Hallo,

nach langen stillen mitlesen, habe ich mich denn doch mal angemeldet.

gestern ist nach 10 tagen endlich mein bike gekommen, natürlich gleich zusammen gebaut und 20km gefahren und die RX hat nicht gequietscht oder gerubbelt, druckpunkt auch voll in ordnung.

anscheinend habe ich eine gute RX bekommen

grüße


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. April 2011)

Tigermoeter schrieb:


> Hab mein Team 7.0 nun ca. 100Km gefahren. Meine RX quietschen nicht und Bremsen gut. Nur muss ich immer wieder die Vorderbremse neu ausrichten, wenn ich das Vorderrad zwecks Transport ausgebaut hatte. Ist das normal?




Zum Thema Scheibenbremse könnte man ein ganzes Buch schreiben...
Grds. ist es wegen der geboteten Hebelverhältnisse so, daß der Platz zwischen Scheibe und Belag nur minimal ausfallen kann. Das ist Herstellerübergreifend so.
Steckt das Rad nur 0,1 mm anders in der Nabe als zuvor, ist das durch den größeren Radius außen an der Scheibe schon 1mm. Das reicht, daß die Scheibe schleift. 
Insofern ist das völlig normal, denn auf 0,1 mm das Rad identisch einzusetzen ist schon ein wenig Glückssache...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. April 2011)

stepenv schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach langen stillen mitlesen, habe ich mich denn doch mal angemeldet.
> 
> ...




Ob eine Scheibenbremse geräusche macht oder nicht, hat nichts mit Qualität oder Serienstreueng zu tun. Die gleiche Bremse an zwei verschiedene Räder montiert quietscht an einem, am anderen nicht. Bis ins Kleinste aufzuschlüsseln wotran das liegt ist manchmal unmöglich, es könnte aufgrund der Resonanzübertragung sogar der Füllstand im Ölbad in Frage kommen. Leider schließen alle SCheibenbremshersteller aus diesn verständlichen Gründen eine Garantie auf Geräuschlosigkeit aus. Es bleiben dann im jeweiligen Fall nur der Griff zu den bewährten und bereits ausführlich erörterten Abstellmethoden.


----------



## toyoraner (16. April 2011)

Nachdem die Bremse an meinem neuen ZR 7.0 die ersten Kilometer gut funktionierte, macht sie nun auch Probleme, sprich starkes Rubbeln mit Geräuschen wo man Angst haben muss, das es jeden Moment die Beläge zerlegt vor allem bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten. Einen kniffligen trail fahren traut man sich da kaum.
Habe alles versucht(ausrichten, andere Beläge etc.) und experimentiere seit 2 Wochen rum ohne bleibenden Erfolg.  
Habe mich jetzt am Montag per Mail an HS-Bikediscount gewendet und die Sachlage ausführlich geschildert und die Bremsen reklamiert. Bis jetzt leider keine Antwort erhalten...
Bin echt frustriert, habe mich so auf die Saison gefreut und jetzt das, ganz schön frustrierend.


----------



## Bench (16. April 2011)

wie schon oft beschrieben, probier andere scheiben


----------



## Tom33 (16. April 2011)

> Nur muss ich immer wieder die Vorderbremse neu ausrichten, wenn ich das Vorderrad zwecks Transport ausgebaut hatte. Ist das normal?


Normal ganz sicher nicht, aber ich habe das gleiche Phänomen. Warum ist das so?


Allerdings finde ich, das man die Kirche im Dorf lassen sollten. Das die Bremsen quietschen können, ist bekannt und kein Einzelfall. Meine quietscht auch, aber schlimmer wäre ein nachgebender Druckpunkt oder schwache Leistung. Wen es so sehr stört, der muss halt andere Scheiben verbauen. Der finanzielle Aufwand hält sich ja im Rahmen, wenn man bedenkt wie viel für Firlefanz ausgegeben wird 

Sind diese 180er Hayes die richtigen?

Da werden die Räder beim Discounter gekauft und der letzte Euro gespart und dann der perfekte Service erwartet. Wer evtl. beim Händler gekauft hat, konnte bei der Probefahrt testen ob das was quietscht. Wäre ich zB. H&S, würde ich auch nichts unternehmen. Stellt euch mal vor, was das für einen Rattenschwanz nach sich ziehen würde. Die Bremse gibt es nicht erst seit gestern, man hätte sich schlau machen können. ABER: Rubbeln darf da nichts, das würde ich nicht tolerieren. Evtl. kannst Du die Bremse mal ordentlich ausrichten oder testweise die Beläge tauschen (vorne <--> hinten).


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. April 2011)

> Allerdings finde ich, das man die Kirche im Dorf lassen sollten.


Weist du, manche User die hier und in anderen Threads posten haben vielleicht lange auf ihre MTBs gesparrt und dachten sie bekommen ein SorglosMTB. Und wenn man dann 30 km ein nerviges quietschen hat, was nicht nur lÃ¤stig sondern auch peinlich ist, dann kann das die freude an seinem Bike echt trÃ¼ben.
AuÃerdem kostet die Bremse nicht wie die  unkompliziertere Tecktro Auriga statt 120â¬ sondern 250â¬ und da darf das nicht sein (find ich jedenfalls so).

Ich hoffe viele haben die Erkenntniss erhalten nie wieder ein Bike im Netz zu kaufen.
Man liest es bei Canyon oder wie hier bei Radon. Man st halt nur eine Stimme am anderen Ende der Telefonleitung. 



> Habe mich jetzt am Montag per Mail an HS-Bikediscount gewendet und die  Sachlage ausfÃ¼hrlich geschildert und die Bremsen reklamiert. Bis jetzt  leider keine Antwort erhalten...


Wirst bestimmt auch keine erhalten


----------



## Tom33 (16. April 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich auch recht pingelig und das quietschen kann schon nervig sein. Aber in meinen Augen ist das eher ein Schönheitsfehler und mit geringem Aufwand zu beheben. Wenn ich das so mit dem Motorrad vergleiche, da wird das zehnfache ausgegeben und trotzdem haben die Leute dann nichts besseres zu tun, als funktionierende Teile alleine der Optik wegen auszutauschen (Kennzeichenhalter, Auspuff, Griffe usw.). Hier ist es doch ein eher kleineres Problem und man sollte es nicht zu sehr "aufbauschen". Ich meine das nicht böse, aber man schont doch besser die eigenen Nerven, zumal wenn man mit kleinen Mitteln eine Lösung parat hat. Alleine der Gedanke das Bike hin und her zu schicken würde mich schon davon abhalten. Ich fahre übrigens jetzt das vierte Versender-Bike (Canyon, Radon und 2 x Cube), dafür das man einen guten Preis bekommen hat, kann man auch einmal in den sauren Apfel beißen.

Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, würde ich eher Rubbeln oder Stottern reklamieren, das kann man nämlich nicht hinnehmen. Aber wie gesagt, 2 Hayes 180er Scheiben liegen bei 40 + Versand.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich ein schönes WE und lass es doch ruhig quietschen


----------



## daniel_n100 (18. April 2011)

Hallo!

Möchte auch mal kurz über meine Erfahrungen mit der Formula RX Bremse berichten. 
Besitze eine Radon Team 7.0 2010 Modell seit Ende Februar. Hatte leider genau die gleichen Probleme mit der Bremse. Quietscht ohne Ende, besonders die Hinterbremse, nach ein paar Wochen kam dann auch noch die Vorderbremse interessanter weise dazu. 
Hab letzte Woche auf die Shimano XT Scheiben umgerüstet und seither ist ruhe! 

mfg
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deejan (18. April 2011)

wenn man auf shimano xt scheiben wechselt kann man hinten direkt ne 180iger bestellen?oder braucht man da noch ein anderes anbauteil wegen der unterschiedlichen größe.

gruß

Jan


----------



## Bench (19. April 2011)

dann brauchst du nen anderen Adapter.

wenn Hinterbau IS2000 hat und Bremse PM, diesen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a6492/adapter-hr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-r180p-s.html?mfid=43


----------



## Deejan (19. April 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> dann brauchst du nen anderen Adapter.
> 
> wenn Hinterbau IS2000 hat und Bremse PM, diesen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a6492/adapter-hr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-r180p-s.html?mfid=43



denke den hinterbau habe ich. ist ja ein zr team 7.0. danke für die info.

gruß

Jan


----------



## Tom33 (19. April 2011)

wäre dann diese hier... ist die etwas robuster als die der RX? Weißt Du, was die wiegt? Schwanke nämlich zw. der XT und der Hayes und will nicht unbedingt eine superleichte Scheibe...


----------



## Deejan (19. April 2011)

wie sieht es mit der 203mm scheibe von shimano aus? (203 mm: Shimano Artikel-Nr. SM-RT76L) lohnt sich der mehrpreis zur 180iger? ist die noch viel bissiger und passt die an die formula rx an mein zr team 7.0?

dann kommen ja noch die adapter dazu.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a22...a-f203p-p.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a22...a-f203p-s.html

oder lieber doch den original adapter von formula???

http://www.followmestore.de/Bike/Te...msadapter-Formula-HR-203-PM-IS.html?refID=002


gruß

Jan


----------



## Tigermoeter (20. April 2011)

Deejan schrieb:


> wenn man auf shimano xt scheiben wechselt kann man hinten direkt ne 180iger bestellen?oder braucht man da noch ein anderes anbauteil wegen der unterschiedlichen größe.
> 
> gruß
> 
> Jan



Auf der Radon-Homepage wird angegeben, das für Hardtails hinten maximal 160mm Scheiben verbaut werden dürfen. 
Siehe http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm

Bei funktioniert die RX hinten super, erst einmal lauteres quietschen. Die vodere schleift manchmal leicht, klappert bei extremem Kurvenfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (20. April 2011)

wozu eine 203er Scheibe? Die RX hat ja wohl genug Biss...



> Bei funktioniert die RX hinten super, erst einmal lauteres quietschen. Die vodere schleift manchmal leicht, klappert bei extremem Kurvenfahrten.


Mit welcher Scheibe? Original oder XT?


----------



## Tigermoeter (20. April 2011)

@Tom33

Jop im Moment sind noch die original Scheiben drauf. Hätte hinten auch gerne auf 180er umgerüstet, hab aber eben auf der HP von Radon gesehen, dass da nur 160er Scheiben hin dürfen


----------



## Deejan (20. April 2011)

Tigermoeter schrieb:


> @Tom33
> 
> Jop im Moment sind noch die original Scheiben drauf. Hätte hinten auch gerne auf 180er umgerüstet, hab aber eben auf der HP von Radon gesehen, dass da nur 160er Scheiben hin dürfen



habe ich gar nicht gewusst. hat jemand schonmal gefragt warum das so ist?

gruß

Jan


----------



## McFly77 (21. April 2011)

Schäm,
gestern ist mir beim Versuch die Geräuschkulisse meiner Rx zu minimieren ein Missgeschick passiert.
In meiner Abwesenheit hat der Kurze der Familie die Bremse bei ausgebauten Hinterad betätigt. Die Folge war, dass ein Bremskolben soweit rauskam, dass ÖL ausgelaufen ist.
Tja Bremse geht nun jetzt kein stück mehr.
Hab mich noch nie mit Bremsen entlüften oder ähnkliches beschäftigt, daher wär es ganz nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, was ich jetzt alles bräuchte.
Ich nehme mal an, dass ich sowas benötige:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k615/a3436/bleeding-kit.html
und irgendein Öl, allerdings welches?
Wird sonst noch irgendwas benötigt um die Bremse wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.
Danke.


----------



## hst_trialer (21. April 2011)

Ohje... ich hoffe du hast alle Stellen die mit der Bremsflüssigkeit in Berührung kamen schnellstens gereinigt, denn das DOT greift u.a. Lacke an!


----------



## Tom33 (21. April 2011)

guck mal bei ebay, da bekommst Du die Kits viel günstiger...


----------



## Tigermoeter (21. April 2011)

Ich hab grade bei meiner Formula RX die vordere Scheibe gegen eine XT getauscht. Wenn ich das Rad hochhebe, läuft alles einwandfrei. Setzte ich mich aber drauf, schleift die Scheibe wieder. Was tun?


----------



## McFly77 (21. April 2011)

Tom33 schrieb:


> guck mal bei ebay, da bekommst Du die Kits viel günstiger...





hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ohje... ich hoffe du hast alle Stellen die mit der Bremsflüssigkeit in Berührung kamen schnellstens gereinigt, denn das DOT greift u.a. Lacke an!



So, nun weiß ich aber noch nicht was ich dazu brauch.
Also das Entlüftungsset und Öl??? Aber welches Öl?


----------



## Tom33 (21. April 2011)

*Kein Öl, DOT 4 Bremsflüssigkeit*

und dieses kit... http://cgi.ebay.de/Bleeding-KIT-FORMULA-AVID-SRAM-Entlueftungsset-/250802752548


----------



## McFly77 (21. April 2011)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (21. April 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht total irre hat Formula kein Öl drin, sondern Bremsflüssigkeit nach DOT 4 bzw. DOT 5.1
Mi9t dem von dir angegebenen Entlüftungsset und einer Dose Bremsflüssigkeit aus dem Autozubehörhandel bist du bestens versorgt


----------



## Robby2107 (21. April 2011)

Man sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, daß die DOT-Bremsflüssigkeit nicht nur Lacke angreift, sondern auch noch hochgradig giftig ist. Sowohl für die Umwelt, als auch für den Benutzer!! 
Wenn Dein Kleiner also öfters bei Dir in der "Radl-Werkstatt" rumhüpft, pack die Dose außer Reichweite!! 

Und Hände waschen nicht vergessen!! 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Markdierk (25. April 2011)

Tigermoeter schrieb:


> Ich hab grade bei meiner Formula RX die vordere Scheibe gegen eine XT getauscht. Wenn ich das Rad hochhebe, läuft alles einwandfrei. Setzte ich mich aber drauf, schleift die Scheibe wieder. Was tun?



das problem hatte ich auch mal(zr team), bei mir lag es an spiel im lager. wenns mehr wird achtung, berichtigen bevor mehr kaputt geht.

generell muss man doch einach zusammengefasst sagen: die rx scheint eindeutig schleifanfällig zu sein, das sorgt für unnötig viel aufwand. finde es schade dass die bremse so viel verbaut wird  mir ist wohl bewusst, wie schnell eine bremse schleift, ich denke aber es gibt weniger anfällige bremsen.


----------



## Tom33 (30. April 2011)

habe gerade die 180er Scheiben meiner RX am AMS 125 ausgetauscht, die originalen durften Hayes weichen. Die Scheiben sind ca. 32gr schwerer, 0,1mm dünner und quietschen Null. Sind allerdings noch nicht voll eingebremst... Im Moment sind sie auch nicht mehr so giftig. Werde nach der nächsten Tour erneut berichten.


----------



## Gesso242 (30. April 2011)

Habe nun nach 200km Ärger mit den Formula-Scheiben mein ZR Team auch auf XT umgerüstet. Was soll ich sagen, kein Rubbeln, kein Klingeln in der Kurve, kein Quietschen und Singen - einfach eine Wohltat! A bissl schleifts noch, die Einstellerei der Bremse ist wirklich Filigranarbeit.

Trotzdem: selten waren 50 Euro so gut angelegt. Wer also noch überlegt, es lohnt sich!

MfG
Gesso


Achso, zwei fast neue Formula Scheiben zu verkaufen ;-)


----------



## Tom33 (1. Mai 2011)

ich weiß nicht ob es in diesem Thread zur Sprache kam, aber nach jedem Radausbau musste ich die Bremse am VR neu justieren. Nachdem gestern die Hayesscheibe dran und das Rad drin war, passte alles noch wie vorher (da hatte ich sie nämlich komplett schleiffrei). Die scheiben gibts bei Bike24 für 18 das Stück (inkl. neuer Schrauben).


----------



## Deejan (2. Mai 2011)

Gesso242 schrieb:


> Habe nun nach 200km Ärger mit den Formula-Scheiben mein ZR Team auch auf XT umgerüstet. Was soll ich sagen, kein Rubbeln, kein Klingeln in der Kurve, kein Quietschen und Singen - einfach eine Wohltat! A bissl schleifts noch, die Einstellerei der Bremse ist wirklich Filigranarbeit.
> 
> Trotzdem: selten waren 50 Euro so gut angelegt. Wer also noch überlegt, es lohnt sich!
> 
> ...



haste 180iger geholt?

gruß

Jan


----------



## TeeKay82 (8. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe auch leichte "probleme" mit der bremse. Bei mir sinds aber momentan wirklich nur schönheitsfehler nach 100km mit meinem zr team 7.0. Das "klingeln" der bremse was ein user hier beschrieb, was dieser bei starker kurvenlage hat, habe ich auch....allerdings auch auf grade strecken, wenn ich z.b auf ner glatte asphaltstrasse fahre.   Bekommt man das klingeln denn behoben ohne die scheiben zu wechseln? Wahrscheinlich nicht oder?

Unabhängig davon, bremsen tun sie wie die sau

Gruss
Tom


----------



## Xenon2011 (8. Mai 2011)

also bei mir qietschen ein bissi aber nicht störend..

was im positiven viel mehr auffällt ist der wahnsinnige Griff / Biss...


an was kann man denn ohne Ausbau erkennen wann neue Beläge fällig sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich würd beaupten das man sie zum cecken ausbauen muß. 
Naja außer die siehst wann auf der Platte nur noch ein Milimeter Belag ist.


----------



## Gesso242 (9. Mai 2011)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Das "klingeln" der bremse was ein user hier beschrieb, was dieser bei starker kurvenlage hat, habe ich auch....allerdings auch auf grade strecken, wenn ich z.b auf ner glatte asphaltstrasse fahre.   Bekommt man das klingeln denn behoben ohne die scheiben zu wechseln? Wahrscheinlich nicht oder?


War bei mir auch schon bei leichten Lenkbewegungen auf Asphalt, hat sich mit den XT Scheiben ebenfalls erledigt.



Deejan schrieb:


> haste 180iger geholt?


vorn 180, hinten 160, so wie die originalen Formula


----------



## TeeKay82 (9. Mai 2011)

Welche xt scheiben (modellnummern) passen den von shimano? Gibt ja so einige mit 160mm bzw. 180mm


----------



## Gesso242 (9. Mai 2011)

XT-SM RT76, einmal mit und einmal ohne M. Guckst du z.B. hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a14760/bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt76-160-mm.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a14761/bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt76m-180-mm.html


----------



## bollo99 (15. Mai 2011)

Nach fast 4.000km auf dem Team 7.0 (Modell 2010) habe ich folgende Erfahrungen mit der Bremse:
Die Bremse ging nach etwa 100km sehr geräuschvoll zu Werke. Eine Bremsung hörte sich an, als ob Güterzug durch den Wald fährt. Es krachte - aber kein Quietschen.
Bremsbeläge ausgebaut und die Führungen gereinigt. Kupferpaste aufgetragen.
Danach war das Krachen deutlich weniger, aber nun hatte ich ein Quietscheentchen am Rad.
Beläg wieder raus und sehr vorsichtig angeschliffen. Hurra - Quietschen und Krachen weg. Nach der ersten Regenfahrt war dann beides wieder da. Krachen und Quietschen. 

Im Forum wurde das Problem zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits diskustiert. Ich wollte schon andere Scheiben montieren, habe mich dann aber dagegen entschlossen, da ich mit der Bremswirkung der RX sehr zufrieden war.
Ich habe die original Beläge dann runter gefahren, und Kool Stop Beläge gekauft. 1 Satz organisch und 1 Satz Sinter. 
Die organischen KS Beläge bremsen fast noch besser als die Originalen. Das Krachen ist vollständig weg. Nur quietschen tun diese auch, wenn auch wesentlich leiser und weniger als zuvor. Die Sinterbeläge dagegen sind absolut ruhig. Kein Krachen, kein Quietschen. Einzig allein die Bremswirkung scheint mir (subjektives Empfinden) etwas schlechter zu sein, ist aber immer noch mehr als ausreichend. Bei Nässe und auf Sand sogar eher von Vorteil . Ferner ist die Haltbarkeit der Sinterbeläge um Längen besser als die der organischen.

persönliches Fazit: Sinterbeläge von KS haben meiner Bremse Manieren beigebracht. Einziger Nachteil dabei: Ich musste nun eine Klingel kaufen


----------



## Xenon2011 (15. Mai 2011)

was ist denn krachen?

ein knall wie aus einer kanone? oder ein donnerschlag?

Qietschen ist was langezogenes, meist mit obertönen.. aber krachen?  das müssten dann schläge sein? "Kraach - POMM - Kreng" oder wie? kann mir nicht vorstellen dass etwas was an einer fläche entlang reibt solche geräusche machen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bollo99 (15. Mai 2011)

Das von mir beschriebene "Krachen" ist ein wesentlich dunklerer Ton. Es hört sich fast so an, als wenn die Bremsbeläge verschlissen sind und Metall auf Metall schleift. Die Beläge waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt jedoch noch mehr als ausreichend mit Belgag versehen.


----------



## Gmiatlich (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Miteinander!
Habe ein ZR Team 7.0 aus dem Jahre 2008 mit der Formula K18. Die war am Anfang auch etwas "lauter" 
Hab mich mit der Bremse auch entsprechend beschäftigt, Bremssattel ausgerichtet (nicht nur einmal) und sie gehegt und gepflegt. Ergebnisse waren aber immer nur von kurzer Dauer.
Was hat geholfen: Neue Bremsbeläge von A2Z (Sinterbeläge) und etwas Bremsflüssigkeit abgelassen (ein paar Tropfen, die Bremsen waren eine Spur überfüllt).
Bei mir haben die beiden Maßnahmen geholfen die Bremse leise zu machen (außer es ist nass, dann quietscht sie sehr laut). Ein Rubbeln habe ich zeitweise, aber das hält sich in Grenzen und dürfte wohl mit einer anderen Bremsscheibe auch behebbar sein (kommt rauf wenn die jetzige hinüber ist).
Die Sinterbeläge haben der Bremse etwas von ihrer Giftigkeit genommen, für mich ist es somit angenehmer.

Allgemein:
Ich bin mit dem Radl und den verbauten Komponenten mehr als zufrieden und es hat mich schon brav weit hinaufgefahren (noch höher hab ich es aber dann getragen *g*) und ich bin immer wieder gut runtergekommen. Die Bremse hat mich am Anfang auch gscheit geärgert und die Federgabel hatte ihre Probleme. Für beide Bereiche mache ich aber Radon nicht verantwortlich. Du bekommst was du bezahlst und das ist für diesen Preis doch recht in Ordnung. Formula ist nun mal bekannt für seine leichten Bremsen und wenn ich mir anschaue wieviel Grammfuchserei bei den MTB´s betrieben wird, dann wundert es mich nicht wenn die Radlzusammenbauer sich nach dem ausrichten. Entweder greift man halt tiefer in die Tasche und holt sich Radln mit anderen Komponenten oder muss sich im Klaren sein was er hier kauft. Nachlesen kann man hier eh schon so viel, gerade auch über Formula Bremsen und deren Zickigkeit.

Und nein, ich habe mit Radon nix zu tun


----------



## toyoraner (18. Mai 2011)

So, nach ein paar Wochen möchte ich auch mal Rückmeldung zur Bremse geben.
Kurz zur Einleitung: Ich habe Im Sale noch ein 2010er ZR 7.0 erstanden, nachdem mir mein 2009er im Oktober gestohlen wurde.
Die ersten 100km lief alles glatt mit der Bremse, das leichte Klingeln am Vorderrad bei starken Lastwechseln war vorhanden, kannte ich aber schon von der Oro K18 und konnte mich damit arangieren, da bei penibler Bremssatteljustage das sehr selten auftritt. Quietschen gab es bei der Oro nicht und auch bei der RX nicht. Das nach den ersten Kilometern eine Nachjustage der Bremssättel nötig war auch okay, ABER was gar nicht ging war das auch oft genannte metallisch rubbelnde Bremsgeräusch bei sehr niedrigen Geräuschen verbunden mit einem "Gluckern" bei noch stärker Dosierung dabei. Man hattes das Gefühl die Lochung zu spüren. Mehrfaches Bremsättel ausrichten inkl. korrektem Einfahren, Kanten brechen, Kupferpaste, Kabelbindertrick etc. alles half nix. Also Swissstop-Beläge rein. Ergebniss etwas weniger griffig die Bremse und das Geräusch kam nach der Einfahrphase auch wieder. Es folgte der Test mit der hier immer wieder emfohlenen 76er XT-Scheibe am Vorderrad. Durch die Steifigkeit war das klingeln bei Lastwechseln damit komplett eliminiert. Aber leider stotterte die Bremse auf einmal, spricht die Gabel vibrierte stark. Da die RX-Beläge etwas auf den Stegen der XT-Scheibe bremst, habe ich den Bremssattel etwas höher gesetzt, aber es brachte nicht den Erfolg. Die Vibrationen blieben, Belagunabhängig. Die geringere Giftigkeit der XT war außerdem spürbar, auch für mich als "Bremsleien"!

Da mein Schwager das selbe Bike auch im Sale gekauft hat und die selben Geräusche hat, und nach dem Einstellungsmarathon, ging ich nicht von einem Einstellungsproblem aus. Komischerweise gibts es ja auch genug zufriedene Kunden ohne Bastellösungen. Also nahm ich die Formula-Bremscheibe nochmal genauer unter die Lupe. Auf den ersten Blick konnte man sehen, das die Scheiben nur in Bereichen Oberhalb/Unterhalb und zwischen den Radien mit den kleinen Lochungen abgeschliffen waren. Außerdem war die Scheibe ansich sehr scharfkantig auch an den Lochungen, logisch wenn die Scheiben gestanzt werden. Da die Beläge eher verschleissen würden, bin ich davon ausgegangen das sich das auch nicht von selbst mit der Zeit planschleifen wird. Also habe ich auf anraten meines Mechanikerkollegen mit einem Schleif/Polierstein und Öl die Scheiben auf beiden Seiten Plangeschliffen bis ein durchgängige Fläche zu erkennen war. Ergebniss ist eine wahnsinnig giftige Bremse mit gleichmäßigem Bremsgeräusch(das bekannte Surren), auch aus niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten, und das Allerwichtigste das "metallisch klingende Kratzen" ist weg! Sie fühlt sich mindestens genausogut an wie meine alte Oro K18 und das ist das was ich wollte!

Hoffe es war nicht zuviel Text. Wollte nur Zeigen, das das Voreilige 
"Bau einfach die XT-Scheiben dran" nicht immer das Problem löst und die RX ansich ne geile Bremse ist, wenn auch eine sehr "Launische" - Italiener halt !


----------



## Tom33 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre die 180mm RX an einem Cube AMS und am HR bin ich nach dem Tausch auf Hayes Scheiben nicht 100% zufrieden. Die Bremsleistung ist zwar fast auf dem Niveau der org. Scheiben (vorallem aber am VR nicht mehr so giftig), aber letztens bin ich einen steilen Trail runter und musste die HR Bremse gezogen halten. Irgendwann hat sie sich seltsam angehört, als würde Metall auf Metall reiben. Überhitzung würde ich ausschließen, die Scheibe ist nicht blau angelaufen. Die Hayer ist 0,1mm dünner, das dürfte ja wohl zu vernachlässigen sein, oder?! Die Bremsleistung war aber noch gut, kein wandern des Hebels zum Lenker. Ich werde mir die org. Scheiben moch einmal angucken, vllt. reicht ein Nacharbeiten der Löcher mit einem Senkbohrer.


----------



## TobGan (3. Juni 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe auch das Problem und hab mir heute die XT-Scheiben gekauft. Die hintere ist auch schon dran. Haben die Scheiben bei euch einfach so reingepasst ohne dass die Bremskolben reingedrückt werden mussten? Bei mir schleifen die Beläge leicht an der Scheibe, obwohl ich ein bisschen Bremsflüssigkeit abgelassen und versucht habe, die Kolben etwas reinzudrücken (hab damit keine Erfahrung)...


----------



## n1smo (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hab das selbe Problem.
Starkes schleifen der vorder und hinterbremse mit den xt scheiben.
Auch wenn ich die Bremse richtige ausrichte und die kolben auseinanderdrücke.

Ich werde meine Kiste heute mal in die Werkstatt bringen da eh noch einiges gemacht werden muss und schaue mal ob die das hinbekommen.

Ich melde mich dann nochmal zurück.


----------



## Radon_Biker (6. Juni 2011)

ich hab es an meinem Slide ED auch nach nur 80 Km germerkt hatte von eigentlich nichts nen Schlag in der Scheibe, die Dinger rubbeln und klappern wie bekloppt.
Hab die jetzt runter geschmissen und ne schäne Saint mit Vorne/Hinten 203mm gekauft.

TOP!


----------



## Tom33 (7. Juni 2011)

Die Hayes schleifen nicht, die sind 0,1mm dünner als die Formula... Allerdings fängt es hinten nun wieder zu quietschen an, wenn auch viel viel leiser als mit der Originalen.


----------



## n1smo (7. Juni 2011)

Hab meine Kiste jetzt auch wieder,

die Bremsen sind richtig eingestellt worden und schleifen auch nicht mehr.

Vorne 203mm XT und hinten 180mm XT, sieht gut aus und kein quietschen mehr.
Mal schauen ob das auch so bleibt.

Kleiner Nachteil ist allerdings, dass die Bremsen nicht mehr so gut greifen wie mit den Formula Scheiben, aber vielleicht wird das noch.


----------



## der-JO (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hatte an meinem Black Sin 8.0 auch das schleifen, quitschen und rubbeln,
bis ich mir Straßenbereifung (Big Apple 26x2.35) aufgezogen habe!
Jetzt macht die RX absolut keine Geräusche mehr 
Lag bei mir definitiv an den Nobby Nic´s 

Jochen

(Weiß das ist für die meisten hier keine Lösung, wollte es nur mal anmerken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobGan (8. Juni 2011)

n1smo schrieb:


> Hab meine Kiste jetzt auch wieder,
> 
> die Bremsen sind richtig eingestellt worden und schleifen auch nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Haben die gesagt, ob sie nur die Sättel eingestellt oder auch die Kolben weiter reingedrückt haben?


----------



## n1smo (8. Juni 2011)

Habe jetzt nicht extra nachgefragt, aber mit Sattel einstellen war das definitiv nicht getan, hab ich selber mehrmals probiert. Keine Chance, hatte halt wie gesagt sehr starkes Schleifen. Ich hatte auch probiert die Kolben auseinander zu drücken, wurde zwar besser, gelöst hat es das Problem aber nicht.

Ich nehme an sie haben noch ein bisschen Bremsflüssigkeit abgelassen.

mfg


----------



## chrisNOM (17. Juni 2011)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8174727/Radon_Slide_Bremsen_quitschen

frage an die experten:

Möchte meine Bremsscheiben gegen die Shimano XT Ice tauschen, welche brauche ich da? 6loch?
Durchmesser ist 180mm

edit:

die?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a48873/bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt86m-180mm-6-loch.html


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Juni 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8174727/Radon_Slide_Bremsen_quitschen
> 
> frage an die experten:
> 
> ...



Gute Idee, die Ice zu nehmen, wo die doch in mehreren Tests abgeraucht bzw die Alukerne geschmolzen sind...
Und ob du 6-Loch oder Centerlock hast kannst du doch ganz schnell an deinem Rad nachschauen! Entweder sind da 6 kleine Schrauben dran oder eine zentrale ("Center"lock)


----------



## chrisNOM (17. Juni 2011)

mhhh dachte die wären so toll:
http://www.bikersbest.com/assets/files/Velotech Vergleichstest Scheibenbremsen 140211 DE.pdf

würde die avid elixir R 185mm passen? oder brauch ich da nen anderen sattelhalter?


----------



## Radon_Biker (17. Juni 2011)

Mhh.. wenn du ne sorglos Bremse suchst, wovon ich ausgehe, wenn du eine Formula RX hattest, dann bist mit der Avid Elixir nach meiner Erfahrung (!) völlig falsch bedient.
Nach meiner Erfahrung kommen die sorglosesten Bremsen von Shimano.
Ab SLX aufwärts ist alles sehr brauchbar, also entscheide dich je nach Geldbeutel für SLX, XT oder je nach Bike auch für die Saint.

Um meine Erfahrungswerte zu präzisieren nenne ich dir kurz die Bremsen die ich hatte, damit du weißt, wie du mein Shimano-Urteil werten kannst:

- Avid Elixir R (2 mal Ventil im Bremshebel kaputt in 8 Monaten)
- Formula RX (Probleme sind hier bekannt)
- Shimano SLX ( Keine Probleme)
- Shimano XT (Keine Probleme, etwas härter als SLX)
- Shimano Saint (Beste, wo gibt )
- Hayes Stroker Ryde (Fahre ich an der Stadtschlampe, relativ sorglos, wenn man von geringem Schleifen absehen kann)


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Juni 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> mhhh dachte die wären so toll:
> http://www.bikersbest.com/assets/files/Velotech Vergleichstest Scheibenbremsen 140211 DE.pdf
> 
> würde die avid elixir R 185mm passen? oder brauch ich da nen anderen sattelhalter?



Eine 185mm scheibe zu fahren an einer Bremse die sonst nur mit 180mm verfügbar ist? Was denkst du denn?... Kurz: das wird nicht gut gehen. Solltest du mit PM unterwegs sein ist das Problem aber schnell behoben, denn bei gerademal 2,5mm kann man sicherlich noch mit Unterlegscheiben aushelfen, wenn es auch nicht die schönste Lösung ist.

Zu den Ice-Scheiben. Sicherlich sind die gut, wenn der Einsatzbereich stimmt. Shimano würde sicher nix auf den Markt bringen wenn es nicht auch vernünftig funktioniert.
Ich habe aber auch Berichte gelesen, wo die Scheiben sowohl an Bikes als auch auf Prüfständen abgeraucht sind. Zugegeben, wurden die auch nicht geschont. Da ist das Problem aber darin zu suchen, wie die einzelnen Tester ihre Randbedingungen an den angeblichen Einsatzbereich stecken. 

Ich meine eines der Hochglanzmagazine hat eine heftige Bergabpassage die ganze Zeit nur mit der VR-Bremse gearbeitet und damit richtig Dampf auf die Scheibe gegeben.

Der Gedanke dahinter einen Alukern zu nutzen um Wärme ab zu führen, dann aber bei richtigen Belastungen wo Wärmeabfuhr zwingend nötig wird zu versagen ist schon abstrakt für mich. Das muss jeder selber wissen. Ich fahre jedenfalls lieber ne gute Stahlscheibe, weil die durchhalten, bewährt sind und vor allem auch günstig! Stürz mal auf die Ice... bin gespannt wie gut die was wegstecken würde...

Einige Highlights sind nunmal nur Hokuspokus um die schreiende Maße zu besänftigen. Oft stellt sich der wahre Sinn daran nicht heraus!!!


----------



## chrisNOM (17. Juni 2011)

ok, die XT hatte ich an meinen Cube da gabs Null ärger mit, eigtl bräuchte man zu der Formula RX ja nur anständige Scheiben um die Geräusche zu vermeiden.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Juni 2011)

@ chrisNOM

wie hast du die scheiben denn bewegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (19. Juni 2011)

das bike hat 150km gelaufen, bremsen hab ich gefühlte 20x schon justiert. Geht immer ein paar km gut dann jault es wieder. Wie üblich bei der RX. Auf den letzten 18km war sie bis auf eine ausnahme mal ruhig.
Fängt das nochmal an muss was anderes her....entweder neue scheiben oder komplett.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Juni 2011)

Aber generell gerade sind die Scheiben oder?
Wie ist denn die Belagssicherung? Werden die mit Magnet oder per Feder am Kolben gehalten? Wie sieht es aus mit Scheiben überarbeiten, wenn es nun Augenscheinlich da dran liegt?

Bin ich froh die MT6 zu fahren.


----------



## toyoraner (22. Juni 2011)

So, ich bin von meiner diesjährigen Bikewoche in den Alpen zurück. 3 Leute und alle 3 mit ner RX am Bike.
Und nun bin ich vom RX-Genervtem zum RX-Fan geworden. Sie hat in den 4 Tagen bei allen hervorragende Dienste getätigt. Regen, Dreck oder 1500Hm Downhill am Stück alles kein Problem, Bremsleistung satt, sofort und nicht nachlassend. Quietschen nur bei komplett nassen Scheiben/Belägen, das gibt sich aber sehr schnell(trockenbremsen) und ab und zu ein leises Quietschen mit den Swiss-Stop-Beläge bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten. Aber das ist vernachlässigbar.

Ja, auf Asphalt klingelt sie vorn halt ab und zu, aber was solls, es ist ein Mountainbike und da wird es auch größtenteils bewegt. Es ist definitiv keine "Flachlandbremse". Die RX will richtig gefordert werden. Tut man es, wird man nicht entäuscht.

Also Leute ich sags immer wieder, fahrt sie einfach einige KM und vor allem Höhenmeter.


----------



## Madon (23. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht's denn mit solchen Bremsscheiben wie der "Hope - Floating Disc" oder der "Avid - XX Clean Sweap" aus???

Könnte man die auch für die RX nehmen oder wär das net so gut?

Wobei die Scheibe von Avid für mein Bike leider nur in 160mm für's Vorderrad wäre... die gibt's leider net in 180mm!

Hat einer von Euch mit solchen Scheiben Erfahrungen?


----------



## bollo99 (23. Juni 2011)

Die Anleitung in Beitrag 95 von toyoraner ist Genial. Das erklärt vieles. Nun weiss ich auch warum meine Bremse mittlerweile absolut ruhig und unauffällig ihre Aufgabe verrichtet.


----------



## bergfann (15. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auf meinem Cube AMS 125 auch RX Bremsen (v u. h 180mm).
Quwietschen wie Sau. Mein Händler und ich haben viel versucht:
Beläge von CoolStop, anti Quietsch spray, ... -> alles Erfolglos.

Vor 2 Wochen hab ich auf Schimano XT Scheiben gewechselt (v. 203 und h. 180) und CoolStop Sintermetall Beläge.
Ergebnis: Hinten: absolute Ruhe und sehr gute Bremswirkung.
Vorne: bei starker Bremsung kann man ein ganz leichte Quwietschen erzeugen ansonsten abolute Ruhe. kein Klingeln mehr und die Bremswirkung mit der 203er ist brutal. einziger Wermutstropfen. Beläge laufen auf der 203er einen Tick zu weit innen. Daher entsteht ein leichtes pulsen beim Bremsen. Das werd ich aber durch einen etwas abgeänderten pm-Adapter in den Griff bekommen. 

Von mir der klare Tip zu XT Scheiben. Der Funktion der RX Bremse schadets nicht und die lästigen Geräusche sind weg.

Mal sehen obs auf Dauer so bleibt. Bis jetzt bin ich ca. 400 km gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (16. Juli 2011)

Muß mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden..............

Ich habe nun seit 2 Monaten ein Slide 7.0 AM 140.

Anfags hat meine RX auch gequietscht aber nachdem ich dann dasselbe gemacht habe wie bei meiner alten Formula The one , nämlich die Bremsleitung mit zusätlichen Kabelbindern an der Strebe zu befestigen konnte ich es auch hier damit lösen.

D.h...................Quietschen =  Null..............!!!!


----------



## Madon (19. Juli 2011)

Hab bei meiner Formula RX auch mal die XT-Bremsscheiben probiert...

Das einzige was war, ist dass ich keine Geräusche mehr hatte!

Aber dafür rubbeln und vibrationen in meiner Gabel... Meine Gabel hat sich für bestimmt 2cm vor und zurock bewegt beim bremsen!

Mann, war ich am kotzen mit der Bremse...

Jetzt hab ich Hayes Bremsscheiben drauf und nun kein rubbeln, vibrieren oder sonstiges mehr!!!

Aber ich werd die Bremse trotzdem wieder demontieren...

Hab mir letzte woche die neue XT'2012 Bremse bestellt!


----------



## JDanian75 (29. August 2011)

bollo99 schrieb:


> Die Anleitung in Beitrag 95 von toyoraner ist Genial. Das erklärt vieles. Nun weiss ich auch warum meine Bremse mittlerweile absolut ruhig und unauffällig ihre Aufgabe verrichtet.



Das kann ich nur unterstreichen. Bisher keine Probleme mit der Bremse - bei mir war es die hintere Scheibe.

Ich hab mir bei Ebay einen Schleifstein für chinesische Messer gekauft mit einer 800 und 2000 Seite. Allerdings habe ich nicht in Öl geschliffen, sondern, so wie es für den Schleifstein üblich ist mit Wasser. Also erstmal den Stein 20 Minuten gewässert, und dann ans Werk.

Probiert es aus - es klappt!

Hier nochmal zum Beitrag von "toyoraner" - Klick.

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## Xillber (4. September 2011)

Hallo,

Da meine Rx auch rubbelte/Quietscht/summt wie eine Stimmgabel.
Habe ich zuerst auf die TRP Auriga Comp Scheibe gewechselt, jetzt war es schon besser, aber noch nicht Top. 
Dann wurde auf XT Scheiben gewechselt Beläge abgeschliffen und siehe da kein Mucks mehr von den Scheiben 

Alte Scheiben stehen zum verkauf !!!


----------



## Pumuckl1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

an die Hersteller von Bremsen (hier Formula) und Bikes (z.B. Canyon)

wenn ich mir wieder ein MTB kaufe (vermutlich ein sehr hochwertiges und diesemal ein neues) dann werde ich darauf achten (und darauf bestehen) das die Bremse keine Geräusche von sich gibt - sonst kaufe ich nicht. Formula Bremsen werde ich definitiv meiden !! 

Ich habe ein 5 Jahre altes Grand Canyon 9.0 mit einer Formula Bremse. Sind von Füssen nach Landeck gefahren über die Berge - meine erste Ausfahrt. Bremse reibt macht Geräusche. Durch Justage war es meist besser aber nie lange. Werde zuhause die üblichen Maßnahmen an der Bremse anwenden und schauen wie ich damit klarkomme und ob es sich bessert. Scheibenwechsel möchte ich sein lassen und sehe ich nur als Not-Maßnahme zumal nicht gesagt ist das ich dann dauerhaft Ruhe hab. Wenn sich das nicht tolerierbar in den Griff bekommen läßt werde ich das Rad wieder verkaufen.

Mal im Ernst eine schreiende Bremse ist ein NO-Go und eine Zumutuung für den Kunden. Den Dissenz je teuerer, je kleiner, je leichter, je genauer justiert desto anfälliger für akustischen Terror sehe ich schon. 

Um eine schreiende Bremse zu vermeiden würde ich mehr bezahlen bzw. die schwerere Bremse vorziehen wenn sie den leise ist. 

Wenn so etwas passiert muss sich der Bremsenhersteller bemühen um eine Lösung. 

Tut er das nicht oder ist der Markt so knapp kalkuliert das er kein Geld dafür ausgeben kann dann tut es mir leid den ich als Kunde will ein Produkt das in Ordnung ist und hab nur bedingt Verständnis für die technischen Schwierigkeiten oder die Komplexizität des Problems. Bei der Entwicklung einer Bremse denke ich das das mit getestet wird um solche Probleme zu vermeiden.  

  Manfred


----------



## donprogrammo (3. Oktober 2011)

Immer wieder interessant. Wenn ein richtiger Sportwagen bremmst sagen die meißten nur, wieder einer der quietscht. Macht ein Fahrrad das gleiche gehts gleich darum nen ganzen Hersteller zu meiden.


----------



## Eschdler (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ich bin hier recht neu und habe das sebe Problem mit diesem  singen der Bremsscheibe. Bei mir ist es die Hinterradbremse. Beim  Bremsen selbst hab ich keine Probleme. Aber während der Fahrt beginnt  die Scheibe hinten so zu singen dass es fast nicht aus zu halten ist. An  meinem Cube ist eine Formula RX verbaut mit einer 180 Scheibe. Kann ich  da eine Sm-RT76 verbauen? Und was ausser der Scheibe wird noch  benötigt? Ich wäre um ein Tips echt dankbar!


----------



## Pumuckl1 (3. Oktober 2011)

sorry für das Missverständnis - meine Kritik richtet sich dahingehend das die unbetätigte Bremse beim Fahren Geräusche von sich gibt das andere Mitfahrer einen meiden und Abstand halten. Eine Justage hält nicht sonderlich lang dann fängt das wieder an mal mehr mal weniger schlimm ausgeprägt. Über Ursachen kannst du ja in dem Thread das ein oder andere lesen. Wozu den die Tricksereien mit anderer Bremsscheibe, Halterung weg und Kabelbinder dran, Bremsscheibe abschleifen ..... usw. die ich hier lese.

Wenn man mal quer liest ist dies kein Einzelfall und keiner will das ! Der Bremsenhersteller will das nicht, der Fahrradhersteller nicht und der Endkunde schon gar nicht. Natürlich sind die Kunden verärgert wenn sie ein neues Rad kaufen und dann dieses Problem haben. 

Nochmal ich rede nicht von Bremsgeräuschen wenn die Bremse betätigt wird.

Mein Fazit: vorher informieren beim nächsten Radkauf und mit dem Fahrradhersteller oder Händler richtig kommunizieren.


----------



## dirtydevil1 (3. Oktober 2011)

nimm mal eine 0,15 bzw. 0,2mm Folie und lege diese zwischen den Bremsbelag und die Scheibe (auf der Seite an der der Schlauchanschluss ist), löse die 2 Schrauben an der Halterung, drücke deine Bremse und ziehe die beiden Schrauben mit gedrückter Bremse mit 6-8 Nm wieder an. Somit ist das quietschen beseitigt wenn du nicht bremst und deine Bremse läuft frei ohne zu schleifen. Falls nicht kontrolliere ob deine Bremse Plan ist (8er) falls nicht dann biege sie zurecht.


----------



## Xillber (3. Oktober 2011)

Eschdler schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin hier recht neu und habe das sebe Problem mit diesem  singen der Bremsscheibe. Bei mir ist es die Hinterradbremse. Beim  Bremsen selbst hab ich keine Probleme. Aber während der Fahrt beginnt  die Scheibe hinten so zu singen dass es fast nicht aus zu halten ist. An  meinem Cube ist eine Formula RX verbaut mit einer 180 Scheibe. Kann ich  da eine Sm-RT76 verbauen? Und was ausser der Scheibe wird noch  benötigt? Ich wäre um ein Tips echt dankbar!



Verbau dir eine Zweiteilige Scheibe und das Singen ist weg. Habe bei mir die XT Scheibe verbaut keine singen mehr. Die Passt bei dir auch.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a14761/bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt76m-180-mm.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtydevil1 (4. Oktober 2011)

bei ihm ist ja das Problem, dass das Geräusch auch während der Fahrt auftritt nicht nur beim Bremsen, da helfen auch keine XT Scheiben bzw. helfen schon aber optimalerweise sollte die Bremse gar nicht schleifen


----------



## Xillber (4. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir wahr genau das gleiche auch beim fahren, ohne zu bremsen. Sie _fängt an zu schwingen. Darum das Geräusch !!

Wenn es die Formula Scheiben sind die sind eehh ******** ...
_


----------



## Düst__ (16. Oktober 2011)

Hat schonmal wer bei formula gefragt oder reklamiert? Was sagen denn die dazu? "verbaut ne xt scheibe und schmeißt unsere formula-scheiben weg.Mit glück ist dann alles problemlos" o.ä...


----------



## internetsurfer (16. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich das Singen/Klingeln mit Schleifpapier behoben habe, rubbelt meine vordere RX bei jedem Bremsvorgang. Egal wie lange oder wie stark ich bremse. Gibt es dagegen schon Abhilfe? Mal abgesehen von neuen Scheiben. Belag ist vorne noch ausreichend drauf.


----------



## DerSteff (17. Oktober 2011)

Nabend, meine RX singt auch bis zum get no. Nach dem lesen der Beiträge hier werde ich mir wohl auch eine neue Scheibe kaufen, Shimano XT, aber kann mir das jemand sagen welche genau, also ob SM RT-97 oder SM RT-76 oder SM RT-75
Hab ein Radon Stage 6.0 2011 mit 180'er Scheiben. Wollte wieder 180'er drauf machen, vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen...

MFG

Ok, ich hatte noch eine 180'er von Magura Louise übrig, die mal ausprobiert und siehe da, es funzt...

Anscheinend hatte der Ingenieur von Fromula Differentialgleichungen mit Resonanzüberprüfung nicht verstanden XD


----------



## Tom33 (18. Oktober 2011)

Meine getesteten Hayes Bremsscheiben brachten nur die ersten Fahrten Besserung, danach kam das Quietschen wieder. Habe dann Beläge von SwissStopp Belägen endgültige Ruhe bekommen...


----------



## bergfann (18. Oktober 2011)

Eschdler schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin hier recht neu und habe das sebe Problem mit diesem  singen der Bremsscheibe. Bei mir ist es die Hinterradbremse. Beim  Bremsen selbst hab ich keine Probleme. Aber während der Fahrt beginnt  die Scheibe hinten so zu singen dass es fast nicht aus zu halten ist. An  meinem Cube ist eine Formula RX verbaut mit einer 180 Scheibe. Kann ich  da eine Sm-RT76 verbauen? Und was ausser der Scheibe wird noch  benötigt? Ich wäre um ein Tips echt dankbar!



Ja kannst die SM-RT 76 verbauen. Hab ich auch gemacht. Wenn Du wieder 180er verbaust, dann brauchst Du außer den Scheiben nichts weiter.

Bei mir ist seit dem Scheibenwechsel fast totale Ruhe.
D.h. hinten hab ich 180mm, da ist vollkmmene Ruhe.
Vorne hab ich 203mm verbaut, die zickt ein bisschen. Leichtes Quietschen und Rubbeln beim Bremsen. Dafür bremmst die 203er aber brutal.
Ich glaube aber, mit 180 vorne hast Du weniger Sorgen.


----------



## Eschdler (12. November 2011)

Hallo, mittlerweile habe ich hinten die Shimano Scheibe verbaut und bin echt glücklich. Bis jetzt ist kein quietschen mehr zu hören. Kann mir jemand sagen wie den Weg an meinem Bremshebel nachstellen kann? Ich muss den Bremshebel recht weit an den Lenker ziehen bis die Bremse greift!


----------



## romanb7 (12. November 2011)

Also, wir waren heute beim Servicepartner, uns wurde gesagt, dass man den "leerweg" nicht einstellen kann, man kann nur die Position des Hebels ändern.
Für den Leerweg muss entlüftet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschdler (12. November 2011)

Kannst du mir zufällig sagen wie ich das mit dem entlüften mache!? Oder sollte man da die FInger weg lassen wenn man sowas noch nicht gemacht hat?


----------



## romanb7 (12. November 2011)

Also, du brauchst nen Entlüftungsset von Formula. Musst mal googlen.
Gemacht hab ich's selbst auch noch nicht.


----------



## donprogrammo (12. November 2011)

Ist ganz easy, das erste mal dauert es was längert bis man raus hat wie man alle Luft aus dem System bekommt, aber dann ist das ne Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Xillber (13. November 2011)

hier im Forum gibts eine Gute Anleitung zum Entlüften. 

Habe das Kit ist günstiger und geht super !!!


http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Bleed-KI...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cbe16d8b7


----------



## Friendsofmine (16. November 2011)

Der Strassenbahn Sound der RX ist bei jedem Bike Hersteller ein Thema.

Laut eines mehrmaligen Weltmeisters -( mein HÃ¤ndler ) liegt das an der "Gewichtsoptimierten Schmerzgrenze" konstruierten Bremse. Die Scheiben sind super dÃ¼nn und die Bohrungen sind nicht optimal. Das fÃ¼hrt schon bein anschauen zu einem wunderbaren klingen der Scheibe im stehen.

Abhilfe und linderung schaffen nur die blauen (organischen ) BelÃ¤ge (ca.15â¬ ) fÃ¼r die Formulas oder ein guter ï£¿ iPod.
Jeder gute HÃ¤ndler hat die im Regal. Die alten XT Scheiben funktionieren auch sehr gut. (Garantie nicht vergessen )

Das Bremsverhalten der RX an sich ist top !



Die Hilfestellung und Anleitungen der Hersteller kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da sie sehr genau wissen das die Bremse MÃ¤ngel aufweisst und sie trotzdem jedes Jahr wieder verbauen.
Formula mÃ¼sste nur die Scheibe etwas modifizieren und hÃ¤tten eine Top Bremse im Programm -ohne Sound.
Nur scheint dort noch nie einer Bike gefahren zu sein.

Die BelÃ¤ge sehen so aus.....http://www.cube.eu/acs/bremsen/


----------



## Biking_Steini (16. November 2011)

Hey Friendsofmine,

hast du selbst die guten Erfahrungen mit den blauen Belägen gemacht? Das sind aber keine Original Cube-Beläge, da steckt doch mit Sicherheit ein anderer Hersteller hinter, oder? Wäre interessant mal zu wissen wer das sein könnte.

Gruß ... Steini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (16. November 2011)

Was heisst Original ? Cube wird sie auch bauen lassen,so wie die Rahmen fast aller Hersteller.

Hab die blauen seit 14 tagen drin, und muss sagen.......ich sehe keine zur Seite springenden Menschen mehr.

Mir ist das echt auf die Nuss gegangen mit dem Sound. Jetzt still und leise mit brachialen Verzögern. Top.
Auf der Packung ist nicht ersichtlich wer die Dinger zusammen kloppt. Wird Cube irgendwo in Ching Chang Chong Land bauen lassen,(oder Formula und labelt das auf Cube ) da sie die gleichen Probleme mit ihrer Kundschaft haben da fast alle Bikes mit Formulas ausgestattet werden.
ORO /R1 /RX passen jedenfalls super und sind auch zugelassen, und man spart sich die zwei neuen Bremsscheiben.


----------



## Bench (16. November 2011)

Formula hat seit 2012 (also laufende Serie) ne zweiteilige Bremsscheibe im Angebot. Also mit Aluspider, ähnlich der Shimano XT. Nur leider läuft die parallel zu der normalen Scheibe, und OEM-Hersteller werden mit Sicherheit weiterhin die billigere, normale Scheibe verbauen.

nur irgendwie findet man die sehr schwer.
hab die nur hier gefunden: http://r2-bike.com/Formula-Bremsscheibe-floating-160-rot_1


----------



## mipooh (16. November 2011)

Ganz schön teuer...


----------



## Bench (16. November 2011)

deswegen ja die Shimano XT Scheibe 

damit wollte ich nur die Hoffnung aufleben lassen, Formula hat seinen Fehler eingesehen und das Produkt korrigiert


----------



## Friendsofmine (17. November 2011)

Wusste nicht das die in Italien schon Sylvester hatten und schon das Jahr 2012 begrÃ¼sst haben. ð³


----------



## Biking_Steini (17. November 2011)

Xillber schrieb:


> hier im Forum gibts eine Gute Anleitung zum Entlüften.
> 
> Habe das Kit ist günstiger und geht super !!!
> 
> ...




Hey Xillber,
super Angebot das Bleed Kit. Kost ja man just nur die Hälfte.
Du schreibst, im Forum gibt´s ne gute Anleitung zum Entlüften. Welche von den 237 meinste denn. Wollte zum Winter mein Bike überholen und hätte daher gern eine Anleitung die auch wirklich funzt. Kannste mir mal nen Link schicken. Danke ... 

Gruß ... Steini


----------



## internetsurfer (17. November 2011)

Biking_Steini schrieb:


> Hey Xillber,
> super Angebot das Bleed Kit. Kost ja man just nur die Hälfte.
> Du schreibst, im Forum gibt´s ne gute Anleitung zum Entlüften. Welche von den 237 meinste denn. Wollte zum Winter mein Bike überholen und hätte daher gern eine Anleitung die auch wirklich funzt. Kannste mir mal nen Link schicken. Danke ...
> 
> Gruß ... Steini



Das Set ist super, kann ich auch nur empfehlen, alles fertig zusammengesteckt und man kann sofort loslegen. Ich habe es beim ersten Mal hinbekommen. Mit einer Anleitung aus der "mountain bike" hat es für beide Bremsen ca. 30 min gedauert.


----------



## Xillber (17. November 2011)

Biking_Steini schrieb:


> Hey Xillber,
> super Angebot das Bleed Kit. Kost ja man just nur die Hälfte.
> Du schreibst, im Forum gibt´s ne gute Anleitung zum Entlüften. Welche von den 237 meinste denn. Wollte zum Winter mein Bike überholen und hätte daher gern eine Anleitung die auch wirklich funzt. Kannste mir mal nen Link schicken. Danke ...
> 
> Gruß ... Steini



Leider finde ich den Beitrag nicht mehr  !!! 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...tlueften-sie-ihre-formula-bremse.524230.2.htm

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=367796


----------



## Bench (18. November 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Wusste nicht das die in Italien schon Sylvester hatten und schon das Jahr 2012 begrÃ¼sst haben. ð³



hmm, dann geh doch mal zu nem beliebigen BikehÃ¤ndler, schau zu Shimano und den anderen Parts-Hersteller. So ziemlich jeder hat die 2012er Saison schon lÃ¤ngst eingelÃ¤utet


----------



## internetsurfer (18. November 2011)

Ich muss doch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Meine hintere Formula RX habe ich ruhig bekommen indem ich:
-Den gelochten Ring der Scheibe mit feinem Schleifpapier leicht plan geschliffen habe
-anschließend die Scheibe mit Isopropanol gereinigt
-Die Bremse und die Beläge gereinigt und zentriert 
-Die Bremsleitung mit weiteren Kabelbindern stramm an den Rahmen befestigt habe.
Ergebnis: Top Bremsleistung und nur ein leises "Schnurren" 

Die Vorderbremse klirrt immer noch wie verrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (18. November 2011)

Hab mir auch noch ein Black Sin im Ausverkauf geholt. Die vordere Bremse lief zunächst ganz ok. Doch seit zwei, drei Tagen hatte ich auch das schon so oft beschriebene Bremsrubeln. Hab das Bike dann gstern nach einer Ausfahrt geputzt (mit Wasser und Spülmittel) und dann in die Garage gestellt. Heute mittag während meiner Trainingsausfahrt dann fest gestellt das das Bremsrubeln komplett weg war ?? Kann ja nicht dran liegen das ich ein bischen Spülwasser drüber geschüttet habe.  Komisch. Jetzt schleift si ein bischen und das singen ist auch noch da. Morgen werde ich mal den Bremssattel ausrichten und meine Wettkampflaufräder mit Alligatorscheiben dranmachen. Werde berichten.

gruß Rene


----------



## Biking_Steini (22. November 2011)

Hey Leutz,

habe damals ja diesen Thread ins Leben gerufen, da mir die Bremse am Anfang wirklich auf den S*** ging. Mit der Zeit habe ich aber feststellen müssen, je weniger man an der Formula rumbastelt, desto friedlicher wird sie irgendwann. Habe das letzte halbe Jahr (2300 km) eigentlich keine größeren Porbleme mehr. Am Anfang dranrumgeschraubt wie nen Blödmann, dass hat sie mir wohl übel genommen. Das einzige was ich noch mache, ich blase regelmäßig mit Druckluft den Schleifstaub und Dreck aus dem Bremssattel raus. OK, bei Feuchtigkeit und Nässe wirds manchmal schon nen bissle peinlich, wenn beim Bremsen ein unglaubliches Gekreische ertönt. Naja, wohne ja zum Glück nicht in London, ist ja meistens halbwegs trocken.
Die einzige Mod. die ich jetzt noch ausprobieren werde sind andere Beläge wie Friendsofmine schreibt. 
Werde meine Formula und auch andere Sachen (Schaltung) in Zukunft in Ruhe lassen >>> Never change/touch a running system.

In dem Sinne ... Dirk


----------



## rboncube (13. Dezember 2011)

So habe jetzt über 500 km mit den Alligator Windcutter runter. seit ich die montiert habe, keine Probleme mehr. Kein Bremsrubbeln, kein singen, kaum Quietschen (nur wenns ganz nass ist, und dann nur beim anbremsen. Sobald die Scheiben trocken gebremst sind, ist wieder Ruhe. Der Bremspower ist meinem Empfinden nach nicht mehr ganz so brachial. Ich finde es so aber besser zu dosieren und die bremskraft ist für alle situationen ausreichend.
Scheint so als das die meisten Probleme der rx von den rotoren her resultieren. Sauber eingestellt und mit Windcuttern absolut eine sorgenfreie Bremse mit top eigenschaften.

gruß René


----------



## barkley2000 (18. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Also ich habe das Randon 6.0 2011er Version im Ausverkauf erstanden und muss sagen, bei mir rubbelt & quietscht es auch gewaltig....zentrieren hat nichts gebracht, auch nicht das einbremsen wenn diese noch neu sind...
Echt Mist und nervt tierisch, immer wenn ich bremse drehen sich alle nach mir um.
Gibt es außer Tausch keine Möglichkeit das Ganze aus der Welt zu schaffen? Einfach schnell und günstig sozusagen...Bin blutiger Anfänger.


Danke u Gruss


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Juli 2012)

barkley2000 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also ich habe das Randon 6.0 2011er Version im Ausverkauf erstanden und muss sagen, bei mir rubbelt & quietscht es auch gewaltig....zentrieren hat nichts gebracht, auch nicht das einbremsen wenn diese noch neu sind...
> Echt Mist und nervt tierisch, immer wenn ich bremse drehen sich alle nach mir um.
> ...


 
Bei mir ging es nach ner Weile komplett weg.
Hat auch heftig gerubbelt (ganze rad hat vibriert) und gequietscht. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind das die Bremsscheiben, da bei mir ab einem gewissen Zeitraum Ruhe war und es auch nach einem Bremsbelagwechsel ruhig blieb. 

Also entweder durchhalten oder andere Bremsscheiben (XT) montieren. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Dong (1. April 2013)

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit meiner hinteren Bremsscheibe:
Nachdem die Bremse hinten ein wenig an einer Stelle geschleift hat, habe ich versucht die Bremsscheibe zu mitteln, mit dem Ergebnis das es schlimmer geworden ist, jetzt schleift sie Komplett. Leider bin ich ein Neuling was scheibenbremsen angeht und brächte eure Hilfe. Gemittelt habe ich mit den beiden seitlichen (rot markiert) Schrauben (gelöst+bremshebel halten+festdrehen). War das richtig so, oder brauche ich Unterlegscheiben für mein Bremssystem? Wie bekomm ich jetzt das schleifen am besten weg?


----------



## zwergy (2. April 2013)

Ich muss dich leider sagen, das du die falschen Schrauben gelöst hast. Du hast dich an den Schrauben des PM-Adapters zu schaffen gemacht ... diese schnell wieder festschrauben.

Du hingegen benötigt die Schrauben zwischen Bremssattel und PM-Adapter (von oben) ... diese soweit lockern bis der Sattel frei beweglich ist und dann mit angezogener Bremse wieder festdrehen ... und zack ist alles wieder super.

Hast du dich nicht gewundert, warum "deine" Schrauben seitlich kein Spiel haben?


----------



## oliverb. (24. April 2013)

...habe jetzt die ersten längeren Touren mit meinem ZR-Team 2012 hinter mir. Auch meine Bremse quitscht. Das finde ich nicht so schlimm, aber meine hintere Bremse fühlt sich irgendwie "weich" an. Heißt ich finde die Bremswirkung im Vergleich zur Vorderbremse eher gering. Ich habe aber leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, a ich nie ein anderes Rad mit Scheibenbremse gefahren bin. Ich habe schon Mühe das Hinterrad zum Blockieren zu bekommen. Ist das normal?

Gruß und Dank!
Oliver


----------



## filiale (24. April 2013)

Dass die Hinterradbremse weicher ist, ist normal, Du hast ja eine längere Leitung in der Druck verloren geht.
Aber das Hinterrad MUSS zu blockieren sein (es sein denn Du wiegst 120kg), und zwar ohne Probleme, egal ob Feldweg oder Teerstrasse.
Ich vermute Du hast Luft in der Leitung und mußt mal entlüften.
Wenn Du unsicher bist, gehe zum Händler um die Ecke und fahre mal als "Interessent" irgend ein Hardtail zur Probe. Dann weißt Du in 2 Sekunden bescheid (die Bremsen dort sind noch nicht eingefahren doch Du wirst sehen die ziehen dennoch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (24. April 2013)

ok, Danke erst mal...Wiege "nur" 80 kg und muss wirklich feste durchziehen, damit das Rad blockiert. Werde mal einen Abstecher bei meinem Händler machen...

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Deleted 252741 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich bekomme mein Quitsch und Rubbelproblem auch nur schwer bei meinem 2012er Black Sin mit Formula RX unter Kontrolle. 

Mir wurde empfohlen die zweiteiligen Formula-Scheiben zu kaufen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a71646/bremsscheibe-zweiteilig-160mm-schwarz.htm

Alternativ die Shimano SLX Scheiben.

Kann mir jemand bestätigen das dies wirklich funktioniert?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2013)

Nimm die Shimano XT Scheiben. Die helfen. Haben die Meisten hier genommen.
Alternativ die Beläge tauschen (rechts-links) bzw. die Kanten anfasen (das kostet nix und ist einen Versuch wert). Wenn das nix bringt, XT Scheiben drauf (findest ja bereits einiges dazu in der Suche).


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (8. Juli 2013)

Hi,

also das gequitsche hab ich auch noch aber bei einem Silde 8.0. Doch mir wurde hier empfohlen, die Shimano Scheiben mit ICE TECH Technolgie mir zuzulegen. Dies werde ich noch machen, weiß nur noch nicht wann.

Mit Rubbelproblem meinst du das ab und zu schleifen ?
Das habe ich jetzt wegbekommen, in dem ich die Bremsklötze einfach gedreht hab. Raunehmen, 180° gedreht und wieder rein.
Seit dem, nix mehr.


----------



## Deleted 252741 (8. Juli 2013)

Ok, vielen Danke.

Ja gelesen habe ich schon viel, nur mal so spontan 100Euro+ für neue Scheiben, da wollte ich das Risiko minimieren.

Kanten abrunden habe ich schon gemacht hat bisschen was gebracht.. aber das hochfrequente quitschen wollte nicht wirklich weggehen. Jetzt kam mir gestern noch die Idee mal mit Desinfektionslösung die Scheibe und die Beläge zu reinigen. So in der Wohnung mal hin und her rollern scheints bisschen was gebracht zu haben... mal gucken wie es aussieht wenn die wieder bisschen staubig werden. Dann werde ich erst zu den XT Scheiben greifen und wenn das nichts bringt dann doch komplett auf XT gehen müssen.




filiale schrieb:


> Nimm die Shimano XT Scheiben. Die helfen. Haben die Meisten hier genommen.
> Alternativ die Beläge tauschen (rechts-links) bzw. die Kanten anfasen (das kostet nix und ist einen Versuch wert). Wenn das nix bringt, XT Scheiben drauf (findest ja bereits einiges dazu in der Suche).


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2013)

XT Scheiben kosten keine 100 Euro, wo kaufst Du denn ein ? Du brauchst Dir ja keine IceTec zu holen. Die normalen XT reichen aus.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m43/k611/shimano.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 252741 (8. Juli 2013)

Ach so, dachte die IceTec wären stabiler. 

Konkret wären das die XT SM-RT76 (für 6 Loch)? Sind die einfach stabiler oder was ist den da der Unterschied? Optisch ist da ja kaum was zu sehen 



filiale schrieb:


> XT Scheiben kosten keine 100 Euro, wo kaufst Du denn ein ? Du brauchst Dir ja keine IceTec zu holen. Die normalen XT reichen aus.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m43/k611/shimano.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2013)

Die IceTec sind gepresst und bestehen aus 3 Schichten (in der Mitte aus Alu). Das leitet die Wärme besser ab (nur messbar, nicht spürbar) und sie sind ein Hauch leichter.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=564478


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob das ZR Team Centerlock oder 6 Loch hat.


----------



## Cityracer (9. Juli 2013)

XC-Hero schrieb:


> Kanten abrunden habe ich schon gemacht hat bisschen was gebracht.. aber das hochfrequente quitschen wollte nicht wirklich weggehen. Jetzt kam mir gestern noch die Idee mal mit Desinfektionslösung die Scheibe und die Beläge zu reinigen.



da nimmt man am besten denaturierten Alkohol. 

quietschen heißt immer, unterschiedliche Reibwerte der Beläge auf der Scheibe durch irgendeine Ursache. 

stimmen Belagabstand, kommen die Kolben gleichmäßig raus, stehen die Beläge plan zur Scheibe, ist die Scheibe fettig, Beläge siffig, Schrauben lose (Bremsaufnahme, Bremssattel), verwindet sich die Gabel oder der Hinterbau, Schnellspanner/Achsen richtig fest...usw. usf.


----------



## Deleted 252741 (9. Juli 2013)

"denaturierten Alkohol" hmm muss ich mal ausprobieren, wenn's klappt kann ich mir einen gönnen, wenn nicht die ganze Flasche 

Das krass is ja, wenn ich die Bremse im stehen betätige, hört man richtig wie sich die Beläge an die Scheibe ransaugen. Jetzt nach der desinfektions Kur ist das nicht mehr so.. kommt mir wie ein leichter Schmierfilm vor mit prima Bremsleistung. Konnte aber noch keine längere Strecke fahren um zu sagen obs nun was gebracht hat.

* stimmen Belagabstand  -> yep, hab zwar gut 2h gebraucht weil milimeter arbeit, aber da reibt nur ganz leicht was, aber sind halt Formulas.. das ist ein Feature und kein Fehler 
* kommen die Kolben gleichmäßig raus -> ich hoffe das weis ich nicht wie man das testen kann
* stehen die  Beläge plan zur Scheibe -> soweit ich mit der Taschenlampe reinleuchten kann ja
* ist die Scheibe fettig -> dran rungegrabbelt habe ich net.. denke ist ok
* Beläge siffig -> nee bisschen oberflächenrost an der Seite aber Kot oder sonst was hängt da nicht dran
* Schrauben lose (Bremsaufnahme, Bremssattel) ->  ne
* verwindet sich die Gabel  oder der Hinterbau -> sicher ein bisschen
* Schnellspanner/Achsen richtig fest -> ja, waren mal kurzzeitig etwas lose, aber das ist dann ein andere Geräusch

Bike Discount meinte übrigens, da muss ne neue Scheibe her. Empfohlen wurde die zweigeteilte Formula und die SLX Scheibe als günstige Alternative.

Danke aber für die Liste, wenn sich was neues ergibt schreib ich was dazu.


----------

